# G5 Lent, mais lent!



## zazzou (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon Tiger est lent depuis quelque temps.  Que je soit dans le traitement de texte ou sur Safari, il se traîne lamentablement.

Bon, mes questions sont celles-ci:

-Devrais je réinitialiser Safari?

-Zapper la pram?  ( c'est toujours possible avec un G5? Et si oui c'est quelles touches?
                             vous pouvez me renouveller la mémoire et me rappeler aussi les 
                             touches pour un G3)                                      

Et si oui au deux dans quel ordre?

Merci


----------



## zazzou (2 Novembre 2007)

Je précise que je n'ai rien rajouté de nouveau.
Pas de mémoire ni rien.

Alors personne n'a de solution?


----------



## endavent (2 Novembre 2007)

Personnellement j'essaierai d'abord un coup d'Onyx (utilitaire gratuit et en francais) :
- réparation des autorisations
- scripts mensuels
- nettoyage des caches applications et noyau

Ca aide souvent à accélerer.

Question : as-tu beaucoup d'icones sur ton bureau ? Si c'est le cas, ne cherche pas plus loin. Plus ton bureau est "encombré" de fichiers plus ca ralentit les performances de ton mac


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2007)

endavent a dit:


> Question : as-tu beaucoup d'icones sur ton bureau ? Si c'est le cas, ne cherche pas plus loin. *Plus ton bureau est "encombré" de fichiers plus ca ralentit les performances de ton mac*



Ouai faut pas exagérer non plus, c'est déjà pas au nombre d'icônes mais plutôt au nombre de mo et il faut vraiment abuser avant de le ressentir, genre avoir plusieurs centaines de fichiers sur le bureau pour un total de 1 go et plus.

En tout cas si le G5 était pas lent avant, pas de raison qu'il ne redevienne pas comme avant avec les bon gestes. Un truc primordiale c'est de laisser au moins 5 go minimum de libre sur le DD. Le mieux ensuite c'est d'avoir 1 go de ram, de faire les dernières maj système et de réparer les autorisations. Ensuite un coup d'onyx pour un petit ménage en profondeur,, on crache pas dessus non plus. Un petit redémarrage de temps en temps c'est bien également.

Si vraiment ton mac est lent à un point que Safari met 1 minute et plus pour se lancer (par exemple) là on pourra supposer un problème de disque dur.


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2007)

zazzou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon Tiger est lent depuis quelque temps.  Que je soit dans le traitement de texte ou sur Safari, il se traîne lamentablement.
> 
> ...





Réinitialiser safari de temps e, temps ça lui fait pas de mal de toute façon.

Pour zapper la pram c'est "pomme+alt+p+r" on attend 3 bongs pour la pram et 5 pour la pram+vram mais dans ton cas ça n'a pas d'intérêt je pense.

Essaye de décrire un peu mieux ces lenteurs, ça se manifeste comment, au lancement des applications, lors de la frappe, le chargement des pages dans safari ? Sois le plus précise possible


----------



## joubichou (2 Novembre 2007)

avant que j'installe léopard,chez moi c'était comme ça:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> avant que j'installe léopard,chez moi c'était comme ça:mouais:



Et tu trouvais ça normal ? 
Tiger est super réactif, si Léopard est mieux, tant mieux, mais faut pas exagérer ça vient pas de Tiger, son G5 fonctionnait bien avant, pas de raison qu'aujourd'hui ça ne soit pas le cas. C'est vrai que j'ai toujours trouvé les G5 peu performants mais quand même, même sur un G3 récent Tiger est réactif.


----------



## zazzou (3 Novembre 2007)

Merci,

Bon je vais tenter de r&#233;pondre le plus clairement possible.

Je dis un G5 mais je ne suis pas certaine, c'est le syst&#232;me avec Tiger achet&#233; neuf en juin 2006.

Pour les ic&#244;nes du bureau, environ une vingtaine.
La m&#233;moire, pas de probl&#232;me, encore beaucoup de place, principalement du traitement de texte.
Onyx......... connais pas.

Bon la lenteur maintenant.

En ouvrant une page directement du bureau, de Word par exemple, elle est assez longue &#224; appara&#238;tre (quelques secondes alors qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps c'&#233;tait quasi instantan&#233.
Safari (2.0.4) est maintenant tr&#232;s lent et g&#232;le assez souvent alors que Camino est un peu plus rapide.

J'ai &#233;t&#233; dans l'utilitaire du disque et r&#233;parer les autorisations mais cela n'a rien chang&#233;.

Alors voil&#224;


----------



## endavent (3 Novembre 2007)

zazzou a dit:


> Onyx......... connais pas.



Hé bien tu devrais 

http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/french/onyx_tiger.html


----------



## zazzou (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci, je le t&#233;l&#233;charge et vais voir ce que &#231;a donne.

Voil&#224; qui est fait...si j'ai bien compris ce que Onyx m'a dit je dois red&#233;marrer &#224; partir du disque. C'est cela?

Et la fr&#233;quence o&#249; je dois m'en servir?

Et toujours &#224; partir du CD?

Comme je ne connais pas Onyx et que je suis tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s lente &#224; comprendre...


----------



## steenux (4 Novembre 2007)

zazzou a dit:


> Merci, je le télécharge et vais voir ce que ça donne.
> 
> Voilà qui est fait...si j'ai bien compris ce que Onyx m'a dit je dois redémarrer à partir du disque. C'est cela?
> 
> ...


onsoir,

Si je te comprends bien, tu as fait un test avec Onyx et il te dit qu'il y a un problème avec ton disque et tu dois redémarrer ta machine avec le CD d'instal ?
J'ai eu un problème de disque sur mon iMac G5 qui ne voulais plus démonter mon iPod. J'ai suivis les conseils de lexcellent site "Mac OS X facile" et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Je ne suis pas sure que cela règle ton problème, mais faire cette manip ne fait pas de mal.

Steenux.


----------



## zazzou (6 Novembre 2007)

D'accord je vais essayée de faire cela et voir si ça change quelque chose.

Donc, si je comprends bien, pour tout de suite je fais cette manip, je ne redémarre as à partir du CD.  C'est cela?


----------



## zazzou (8 Novembre 2007)

Me revoilà,

Bon après avoir utilisé Onyx, l'ordi à repris de la vitesse, il est normal même si je n'ai pas redémarrer à partir du CD, mais toujours pas Safari, je présume que je dois donc réinitialiser.

J'ai aussi été voir le site donné par _*steenux*_, mais je n'ai rien fait, car je ne comprends pas ce que veut dire  -clavier azerty et clavier qwerty-  j'ai comme l'impression que c'est une suite de lettres sur le clavier mais si c'est la cas le mien correspond au deuxième, le qwerty. (mais je présume qu'ils sont tous pareils...non?)


----------



## Crismac (9 Novembre 2007)

zazzou a dit:


> Me revoil&#224;,
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai aussi &#233;t&#233; voir le site donn&#233; par _*steenux*_, mais je n'ai rien fait, car je ne comprends pas ce que veut dire  -clavier azerty et clavier qwerty-  j'ai comme l'impression que c'est une suite de lettres sur le clavier mais si c'est la cas le mien correspond au deuxi&#232;me, le qwerty. (mais je pr&#233;sume qu'ils sont tous pareils...non?)



Pour info
&#199;a veut dire que quand tu d&#233;marres en simple utilisateur, ton clavier reprend son identit&#233; d'origine, il redevient Am&#233;ricain, et que certaines lettres de ton clavier ne frappent pas ce qui est marqu&#233; sur la touche.  Le  A tape Q, le Z tape W, ect..., Mais pour la commande "fsck -f",  la seule diff&#233;rence me semble t-il, ce trouve sur le signe "-", il te  suffit de taper le moins sur le clavier num&#232;rique et c'est bon.


----------



## zazzou (9 Novembre 2007)

Donc si je comprends bien, moi en ayant d&#233;j&#224; un clavier que tu d&#233;cris comme am&#233;ricain (normal je suis en Am&#233;rique mais je savais pas que les claviers Europ&#233;ens &#233;taient diff&#233;rents), mes lettres ne changent pas de places.


----------

